# Lemur discontinued on Android?



## Audio Birdi (Jul 25, 2019)

Just been looking at the current releases of android tablets to potentially use with Lemur.

Am I right in thinking that the android version has been abandoned? as I can't find it on the Play Store when searching for it and the link on Liine's website doesn't work either.






Lemur – Liine







liine.net





Wondered if anyone had any alternative ideas? As the scripting part seems very useful for Lemur which TouchOSC doesn't have.


----------



## EgM (Jul 25, 2019)

It's been abandoned for some time, no support in forums etc


----------



## Manaberry (Jul 25, 2019)

Audio Birdi said:


> Wondered if anyone had any alternative ideas? As the scripting part seems very useful for Lemur which TouchOSC doesn't have.



You should take a look at Open Stage Control. It requires running some libraries such as Python, but it's powerful and scriptable.






Open Stage Control (Tutorial) - An alternative to Lemur and TouchOSC


Hi everyone! I've been using Open Stage Control for almost two years now (jeez, time flies). This application really improved my workflow as a composer. It’s an alternative to Lemur/TouchOSC. This is a free software developed by Jean-Emmanuel, available on Windows, OSX, Linux. It's quite a long...




vi-control.net


----------



## J-M (Jul 26, 2019)

Ah, for Christ's sake, I recently finished a massive task of putting together a lemur template with Composer tools pro...gotta protect my precious tablet now since I can't redownload lemur...


----------



## Audio Birdi (Jul 26, 2019)

I thought that was the case @EgM. A shame since it's a pretty cool piece of software and iPad's aren't worth the cost since you can get lower-cost android tablets that do the job just fine when it comes to using Lemur.

I'll take a look through the thread @Manaberry, thank you for bringing Open Stage Control up as an alternative! 

Yeah, it sucks @MrLinssi :( as the only way to get another copy of Lemur is to "find" it elsewhere on the web. Unless you can copy APK files off of the tablet itself and store it as a backup on your computer maybe? I think that may be possible but not sure entirely, not used android in a long while!


----------



## robgb (Jul 26, 2019)

Use TouchOSC in combination with OSCulator (or the Windows equivalent). TouchOSC is a pain the ass to program, so it's better to simply use the TouchOSC Editor to design your tablet interface, give the buttons and sliders and X/Y pads names/values, then connect it to OSCulator to define specifically what those buttons, etc. to do. Makes life SO much easier and you can make changes on the fly without having to sync the TouchOSC editor to your pad every time you make a change.


----------



## J-M (Jul 26, 2019)

Audio Birdi said:


> Yeah, it sucks @MrLinssi :( as the only way to get another copy of Lemur is to "find" it elsewhere on the web. Unless you can copy APK files off of the tablet itself and store it as a backup on your computer maybe? I think that may be possible but not sure entirely, not used android in a long while!



Did search for it a while back, found nothing...maybe I can back up the files on my PC, need to investigate a bit, would suck big time if my tablet died or something!


----------



## Audio Birdi (Jul 27, 2019)

robgb said:


> Use TouchOSC in combination with OSCulator (or the Windows equivalent). TouchOSC is a pain the ass to program, so it's better to simply use the TouchOSC Editor to design your tablet interface, give the buttons and sliders and X/Y pads names/values, then connect it to OSCulator to define specifically what those buttons, etc. to do. Makes life SO much easier and you can make changes on the fly without having to sync the TouchOSC editor to your pad every time you make a change.


Thanks for the suggestion @robgb, will look into TouchOSC and the windows equivalent of OSCulator (bome midi translater maybe? need to look more into this). I remember you mentioning getting TouchOSC to feedback the names of articulations from @tack's Reaticulate plugin somehow. Is this still do-able with TouchOSC?


----------



## robgb (Jul 27, 2019)

Audio Birdi said:


> Thanks for the suggestion @robgb, will look into TouchOSC and the windows equivalent of OSCulator (bome midi translater maybe? need to look more into this). I remember you mentioning getting TouchOSC to feedback the names of articulations from @tack's Reaticulate plugin somehow. Is this still do-able with TouchOSC?


I use the TouchOSC/OSCulator combination to switch articulations on the fly via Reaticulate. I'm running it on an old 1st generation iPad, but it works great with an android tablet, too.

As for Bome, I downloaded the trial version and couldn't get it to recognize TouchOSC, but there's undoubtedly a way to make it work.


----------



## Audio Birdi (Jul 27, 2019)

robgb said:


> I use the TouchOSC/OSCulator combination to switch articulations on the fly via Reaticulate. I'm running it on an old 1st generation iPad, but it works great with an android tablet, too.
> 
> As for Bome, I downloaded the trial version and couldn't get it to recognize TouchOSC, but there's undoubtedly a way to make it work.


Great to know that an older iPad works well with TouchOSC! 

Did you manage to have reaticulate populate articulation names automatically on TouchOSC or did you have to do it manually and program it to change them per-track? Thanks again for all your ongoing help everyone


----------



## robgb (Jul 27, 2019)

Audio Birdi said:


> Did you manage to have reaticulate populate articulation names automatically on TouchOSC or did you have to do it manually and program it to change them per-track? Thanks again for all your ongoing help everyone


It's set up as program changes, so reaticulate changes it all on one track. As for setting it up, I had to do the setup manually, but it's only a matter of seconds for each articulation in OSCulator. Setting it up with the TouchOSC editor, however, takes a bit longer because you have to create custom buttons and labels for each articulation.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jul 27, 2019)

Audio Birdi said:


> Great to know that an older iPad works well with TouchOSC!



For what it is worth, an older iPad should work well with Lemur as well, and as far as I can determine, Lemur is still available in the iOS app store.


----------



## Audio Birdi (Jul 28, 2019)

WindcryMusic said:


> For what it is worth, an older iPad should work well with Lemur as well, and as far as I can determine, Lemur is still available in the iOS app store.


That's true, hoping it stays up and running, as it would be a shame to see Lemur be abandoned entirely. 
I do have Lemur and bought it ages ago, but got rid of a 3rd Gen iPad which I somewhat regret now, but can save up and see what the 2019 crop of tablets have to offer.

Looking into all the options everyone has given so far, a choice of 3 different ways is definitely a nice variety!


----------



## pmcrockett (Jul 28, 2019)

Honestly, I wouldn't put it past Liine to just randomly put it back up on the Android store a year or two from now with no explanation of what happened. That's what they did with the forums, anyway.


----------



## Audio Birdi (Jul 29, 2019)

pmcrockett said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't put it past Liine to just randomly put it back up on the Android store a year or two from now with no explanation of what happened. That's what they did with the forums, anyway.


True, they don't communicate anything ever, so them removing the forum then like 1 year+ later putting it back up without a reason or explanation is for sure curious! So I'm guessing they might re-upload it once they decide to out of nowhere.


----------



## Zaphkiel (Oct 2, 2019)

Hi,
I bought Lemur in May 2019, I had to reset my tablet there is little, so I wanted to download the application again, it became impossible, what I find inadmissible, I already have bought, so I paid for it, but it was outright removed from my download history, what's this delusion? I can not even get it back, how can I do it? I paid 25 euros for this application ...


----------



## BasementKid (Oct 3, 2019)

Zaphkiel said:


> Hi,
> I bought Lemur in May 2019, I had to reset my tablet there is little, so I wanted to download the application again, it became impossible, what I find inadmissible, I already have bought, so I paid for it, but it was outright removed from my download history, what's this delusion? I can not even get it back, how can I do it? I paid 25 euros for this application ...



I found this post yesterday on the Facebook site from Liine :


----------



## Zaphkiel (Oct 7, 2019)

OK thanks


----------



## MIDI Kinetics (Oct 27, 2019)

Lemur is back on Google Play.


----------

